# Conventional Wellhead Product Training Program



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

This Objective of this Program is to increase comprehension and understanding of wellhead systems and to learn the features, functions and benefits of our conventional wellhead

This Program provides in-depth information, training and resources on our conventional wellhead wellhead systems




For downloading it just go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/61803152695970

​


----------



## محمود على أحمد (5 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا جارى التحميل


----------



## راشد البلوشي (5 يناير 2008)

inshallah am sure u ll get much knowledge and benefits frm it..
after downloading use it.. thn u have to reply how it is?? ok dear 
and thanks alot

wish u all the best of luck


----------



## سيد مصطفى سيد (10 يناير 2008)

*شكرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيد مصطفى سيد (10 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## waleednazar (20 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررر اخى


----------



## ابو جابر (23 يناير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي


----------



## sseaea (23 يناير 2008)

شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## فيصل الطائي (26 يناير 2008)

صراحة راشد اني هواي اشكرك لان اي شي تنزل اني اخذة و اجد بي هواي منفعة و اوعدك انه انطيك رأيي بي من استخدمة انشالله


----------



## عبادة طلال عمر (27 يناير 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي العزيز

ممكن تعيد رفعه مرة اخرى

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AMEER2006 (31 يناير 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي العزيز

ممكن تعيد رفعه مرة اخرى

جزاك الله خيرا

وبارك الله بعمرك اخوي


----------

